# Update on Starlight.



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Well I keep forgeting to take my camera up there to get a new pic, but you can no longer see her ribs and can barely see her hip bones. But last night she bloated. I was up there for a while walking her and she finally had a bowel movment (that was INCREDIBLY smelly) she's still doing okay, we aren't letting her eat, just drink. I'm going to try and get the vet out there today. This makes me feel really bad too because I've been trying to sell her. She's not pure quarter horse and I don't think she'll do any good at the barrels. She's incredibly laid back though. I actually have my eye on a green broke 4 year old APHA mare.

Here's the mare. What do you think?
http://dreamhorse.com/show_horse.php?fo ... id=1272420


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Called the vet and he said to just keep an eye on her for now. She had about 6 more bowel movements after I left. She's doing pretty well now, I wormed her as instructed too. I will worm her again in a month. It was so sweet though because when I got the call from my friend about her being bloated I rushed up there, got out, and when I got in the pen she put her head on my shoulder for comfort. I don't know if I'll ever be able to sell her now. :tears:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

I am glad she is doing better now. Did she get into something?


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Not that we know of. We don't have anything out there that she COULD get ahold of. We have no clue. It scared me so bad though. I walked her for at least 3-4 hours.


----------



## heathersboers (Sep 5, 2008)

Sounds like colic- Did she overeat or get up and down frequently? walking her was the best thing you can do-We had a mare that coliced and her legs siezed up and she was staggering-we thought for sure we were going to lose her- she made it out fine. we gave her some banamine to help ease her pain.


----------



## hornless (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes, sounds like colic to me. Drastic weather changes can cause it, grain overload, or certain kinds of plants (horse chestnuts, morning glory, foxglove, etc.), which can be found often in pastures- that may be the case here? Bloating in horses is not like goat bloat, that's for sure. My barn lost a horse to colic last year  After being tubed, walked (for 7 hours straight), the vet decided to go into surgery, and Duke just fell to the ground and rolled right as the vet was preparing anesthesia. Sad day that was.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Well we've checked the pasture for poisonous plants and haven't found any, not saying there aren't any we just can't find 'em if there are. I know it wasn't grain overload. It could be weather changes though, it went from a cold front with high winds and storms to hot and back to cold in the mornings.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Crissa, Glad to hear that you got her straighten out. 

We have a old guy that was a rescue and he will colic if we are not careful. What we do when this happens is we take a bucket of warm water wit ha little dish soap to make it bubbly and soapy and some mineral oil.
Then we take a tube that we have made that is attached to a funnel and we poor the water mix into his rear. We do it slow and be careful because when he starts to loosen up you better be out of the way of fire or else you will get a nasty spray. We also give him mineral oil orally and that will help lube things the other way.

What happened last time was we can only feed him a mush feed. (soaked Senior and Alfalfa pellets). Well I was feeding him Beet pulp and I stopped. When I did that I took the major part of his fiber (for a horse on this kind of feed) and I caused him to get that constipated. I felt SO bad. Now we add Bran to his diet to help him stay loose.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks for the tip, I'll probably use that!  Hopefully I won't need to though. :wink:


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

Colic is a scary thing...I had a horse that was so close to colic but I caught it in time and called a vet out....she was fine the next day.....I had to walk her as well until the vet got here. He told me that I caught it just in time before she started rolling.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Well Star is still doing well. I'm fixing to go up there to worm her again. I will try to get some pics while I'm up there! :wink:


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

On the APHA mare. . . I would like to see higher withers, she has downhill conformation, and if your doing barrels I'd say she needs lower hocks and a shorter back . . . but that's just me . . . she is beautiful though , , hope star gets better . . .


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Nah, I've decided that I'll just forget barrels. I love Star and I don't think I could part with her. I'll just have my awesome trail horse. :greengrin: 

I'll have pics posted tomorrow! (and boy is she FAT)


----------



## Julie (Oct 6, 2007)

Awww - what a pertty girl


----------

